# Let's talk pet insurance.



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never had pet insurance before. Can someone explain how it works, what it cost, what's covered? 

Catan really seems to be accident prone so I'm thinking it might be a good idea.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, 

All I have to say is OMG.... how have you gone this far without it.
We have Vet Insurance for Kian. They have one coverage for all pets and that is for accident and illness.
I think we are paying $42/month. Well worth it if you ask me. We haven't had to use it yet. I honestly think he stopped having accidents purposely cause now he knows we're covered.
I'll PM you more info.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm with Lisa on this one. Never had pet insurance and am curious about the pros and cons?

I've always been okay with the cost of vet visits on a per visit basis...


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby's bill so far for his foot is about £220 and his treatment is not finished yet, we pay £18 a month and i'd say it's well worth it, I sure we'd all find the money from somewhere for vet bills but it's nice to know your covered and don't have to.

His cover is for £6000 per year for each individual claim, covers advertising costs and a reward if he's lost,pays out for death and theft, kennel fees if i'm in hospital, holiday cancellation if he's ill and can't be left and third party liability.

Well worth it and personally would have a dog without it.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

have to agree with earlier post , not worth taking the risk without pet insurance. It only takes one trip or fall to break a leg and then it's thousands of pounds for the vets. Personally I'm with Sainsburys, (UK). £16 per month and thousands per year for the life of the dog per condition, such peace of mind in my opinion and a responsible step for all dog owners.

No cons really except the monthly cost and excess, £65, but that's standard vets visit money anyway. Don't leave home without it, even if just for the peace of mind. 

Hope this helps,

Graham


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

when i get my job at stater bros i'm gonna pay for tobi&lili's insurance :-\


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Definitely agree with the other posts - wouldn't do without pet insurance, even for a young and healthy dog.

Our vet told us that because they are such active and energetic dogs they are more likely to suffer from sports type injuries (muscle strains and sprains etc.) than other dogs, in which case the insurance could be really useful. We haven't had to make use of it yet but it's good to know it's there just in case. We pay about £14 a month.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I pay £22 per month and have a £75 excess, guess what?? Every treatment has come to just under that!!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hay jas I used to feel the same Scooby was always at the vets from about 3 to 7 months with gastro problems (usually after eating horse s**t) and the bill was always less than the excess, but was real glad to have the insurance last wednesday when he sliced his back pad open on some glass whilst running, the bill at the moment is nearly £300 !!! so it is worth it. Having said that i'd rather pay and not have to use,


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe doesn't have it since she never does stuff to get injured, our old dog sam had it because he used to injure himself almost monthly, sometimes badly.

He would run through barbed wire fences, get sticks stabbed in his legs and stuff like that. We actually had a collection of those cone/lampshade things you get to stop them pulling out stitches.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Speaking of barbed wire fences mine got lucky when he went through one the other day. I am going to buy some equipment so that if he does it when I'm out in the middle of nowhere and cuts himself badly at least I can try to stitch it up myself just so that i can get him back to the car!!


----------

